# HELP WITH ABBREVIATIONS!!!!



## 95GLSProject (Jun 27, 2006)

been on vortex a couple weeks now... but i need some help with the abbreviations... i must sound like a complete noob... anyhow
the MK in mkIII means? and ttt under posts means??? and bbs??? if there are any other i should know before i see them please help lol...


----------



## brobsrabbit (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: HELP WITH ABBREVIATIONS!!!! (95GLSProject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95GLSProject* »_been on vortex a couple weeks now... but i need some help with the abbreviations... i must sound like a complete noob... anyhow
the MK in mkIII means? and ttt under posts means??? and bbs??? if there are any other i should know before i see them please help lol...

mk=mark ... mark 3 is the third body style of watercooled volkswagens.
ttt= to the top.. putting a thread to the top of the list... same thing as "bump"
bbs= wheel manufacturer upon who's nuts swings almost the entire vortex community


----------



## 95GLSProject (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: HELP WITH ABBREVIATIONS!!!! (brobsrabbit)*

i love you... thanks bro... lmao


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: HELP WITH ABBREVIATIONS!!!! (95GLSProject)*

mk3 = mark 3, the 3rd generation/body style.
ttt = "to the top", it's how people bump a thread so it's at the top of the forum.
BBS = a manufacturer of top notch high quality wheels that most VW owners are fans of.
iirc = "If I Remember Correctly"... that's one of the trickier ones you'll see more often.
I'm sure there are others but maybe someone else can chime in on them.


----------



## ILLBLEED (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: HELP WITH ABBREVIATIONS!!!! (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_
iirc = "If I Remember Correctly"... that's one of the trickier ones you'll see more often.


thanks


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

OBDI vs. OBDII
OBD = on board diagnostics.
OBDI is pre-'96.
OBDII is '96+.
There are several differences under the hood.


----------



## Nolig23 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: HELP WITH ABBREVIATIONS!!!! (LI_HXC_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LI_HXC_VR6* »_mk3 =iirc = "If I Remember Correctly"... that's one of the trickier ones you'll see more often.

ahh so that's what it is.









IMO - in my opinion


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

show me your boobs = show me your boobs


----------



## newNYJetta (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (sxracer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_show me your boobs = show me your boobs


lol

IB4TL= In Before The Lock (meaning the thread will be locked most likely by a mod)

and you love him??? Do you love everyone who answers your questions?


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (newNYJetta)*

wtf=what the f*ck
you'll see this a lot


----------



## uscfan (Nov 13, 2005)

FI -> forced induction (turbo/supercharger)
FMIC -> Front Mounted Intercooler


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (uscfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uscfan* »_FI -> forced induction (turbo/supercharger)
FMIC -> Front Mounted Intercooler

SMIC--Side mount Intercooler
AWIC--Air Water Intercooler


----------



## Brass Knuckle Therapy (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (Teufelhunde)*

ABA - 2litre 8v block that debuted on mk3 Golfs amongst others.
AFM - An airflow meter. Reports the quantity of air entering the engine to the ECU.
CIS - Continuous INjection fuelling system - fuel injectors run in continuous cycle whilst engine is running.
CTS - Coolant temperature sensor. Blue plug on water pipe on fornt of cylinder head.
digi - Digifant Electronic fuel injection system as used on later mk2 8v golfs, amongst others.
digi1 - two varieties of digifant referred to as 'digi'. First, California-only emissions-tight digifant version. Second, digi1 as used in G60 engines.
digi2 - later released digifant system utilising VAM, most digifants are digi2.
ISV- Idle Stabilisation Valve, electronically controlled valve used to stabilise idle under ancilliary load. Cylindircal object on top of rocker cover with one plug and two hoses connected to it.
ECU - Electronic Control Unit, manages electrnoic fuel injections etc. Metal box with heatsink, usually under left hand corner of raintray cover in engine bay.
EFI - electronically controlled fuel injections system. As used on digifant.
ICM - ignition control module. sits on top of ECU and controls ignition.
ICU - ignition control unit, as above.
ITBs - Individual throttle bodies. A throttle body for each cylinder, as opposed to the single throttle body attached to a common intake plenum used on most EFI setups.
MFI - mechanicallly controlled fuel injection. As used on post-carb, pre-digifant 8v engines.
O2 - oxygen sensor in exhaust system that helps report lean/rich condition of engine to ECU.
OEM - Original Equipment Manufacturer. OEM items are items that came "stock" from VW.
VAM - vane air meter. A type of AFM that utilises a flap spring-loaded against engine load to report air intake quantity.
**** - Shut the Fk up.
Fk- (1)Fk is a company
(2) F*uck


----------



## car_newb (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (Teufelhunde)*

I always wondered what WOT means?


----------



## Brass Knuckle Therapy (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (car_newb)*

Wide Open Throttle.


----------



## Gibson5469 (Oct 12, 2005)

WOT = wide open throttle
newb , noob, n00b = you suck








search = stop asking dumb or previously answered questions


----------



## AZPsychobilly (Dec 8, 2004)

TTIWWOP-This thread is worthless without pics
IMHO-In my honest opinion
DILLIGAF-Does it look like I give a F*ck
more as I remember


----------



## Brass Knuckle Therapy (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (AZPsychobilly)*

*OMG*= *OH MY GOD*


----------



## AZPsychobilly (Dec 8, 2004)

M4W-man seeking woman
W4M-woman seeking man
M4M-Ghey fun for the whole family
W4W-can I watch? 








Sorry wrong forum...


----------



## TheLateIsadore (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: HELP WITH ABBREVIATIONS!!!! (95GLSProject)*

JTLYN : Just to let you know


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (AZPsychobilly)*

this one is probably retarded. It seems like i know all these but ie ? or something like that


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (AZPsychobilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZPsychobilly* »_TTIWWOP-This thread is worthless without pics








good one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brobsrabbit (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mk_ultra')*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk_ultra’* »_this one is probably retarded. It seems like i know all these but ie ? or something like that









ie = for example
someone doesn't know that? it's used in writing (ie: the english language?)


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

OMGHI2UBBQ - Oh my God Hi to You Barbeque


----------



## xEazyVR6x (Jul 12, 2005)

.02 = 2 cents
FTW = for the win
FTL = for the loss
pwn = own
IMHO = in my honest opinion
FTMFW = for the mother fuc*in win!

Those are some you may see, I've always wanted to know what WOB means, i see it on a lot of euro plates.


----------



## Mitcheh (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (AZPsychobilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZPsychobilly* »_
IMHO-In my *humble* opinion


----------



## AZPsychobilly (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: (xEazyVR6x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xEazyVR6x* »_.02 = 2 cents
FTW = for the win
FTL = for the loss
pwn = own
IMHO = in my honest opinion
FTMFW = for the mother fuc*in win!

Those are some you may see, I've always wanted to know what WOB means, i see it on a lot of euro plates.

WOB is the code for Wolfsburg IIRC...


----------



## VW-JettaVR6 (Oct 31, 2004)

i thought IMHO was "in my humble opinion"


----------



## AZPsychobilly (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: (n0rdicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n0rdicalex* »_
PBR = Pabst Blue Ribbon


The sweet nectar of the white trash gods!


----------



## n0rdicalex (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (AZPsychobilly)*

it so good for so little though.


----------



## DertiJerzi (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (AZPsychobilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZPsychobilly* »_
The sweet nectar of the white trash gods!

I'll second that.


----------



## ahardwicke (Jan 29, 2004)

hehe OMFG


----------



## AZPsychobilly (Dec 8, 2004)

hahahahahahahaha I thought of your car when I first saw this post


----------



## xEazyVR6x (Jul 12, 2005)

sorry, some of the forums I've been on use FTW as for the win instead of f*ck the world as commonly seen in tattooing and other art medians.


----------



## vision12 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (sxracer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_show me your boobs = show me your boobs

bahahahaha. that is signature material


----------



## bosnianboy (Mar 7, 2004)

LOL=Laugh Out Loud, i just found this sh^t out recently too, i didnt know what lol means, when people on aim used it i was like wtf


----------



## primerdimer (Sep 17, 2005)

TITMRTIHESBISRIATWTTMFE - this is the most retarted thread i have ever seen but i still read it all the way to the mother f*cking end!


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (primerdimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *primerdimer* »_TITMRTIHESBISRIATWTTMFE - this is the most retarted thread i have ever seen but i still read it all the way to the mother f*cking end!

x2
but i dont think i saw
rofl- rolling on the floor laughing!


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

buahahaha i love this thread, its badass
FMU= fuel managment unit


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (sxracer001)*

lol @ tittyballs


----------



## exodub (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (Ddubb9965)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ddubb9965* »_lol @ tittyballs

TTYBLLS!


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (Ddubb9965)*

HTH= hope this helps
56K etc- usually seen in larger pic posts, it tells people with dialup access to give the computer time to download all the images (i.e 56K learn to speak Navajo)
YSLIWICH- Your Sister Loves It When I Cornhole Her (but you probably already heard that one a million times)


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (AZPsychobilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZPsychobilly* »_bastard...you stole my owl medley









not stealing, just spreading the hilarity


----------



## AZPsychobilly (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: (Ddubb9965)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ddubb9965* »_not stealing, just spreading the hilarity

rly? ok


----------



## AEB WGN (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: (Ddubb9965)*

FS - for sale
WTB - want to buy
WTT - want to trade
terms youlll use in the classifieds
inb4tl - in before the lock


----------



## Jimboin999 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: (AEB WGN)*

FUBAR - Term you'll most likely see when someone broke something
F*cked.Up.Beyond.All.Repair


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (Jimboin999)*


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (PrupleGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrupleGTI* »_










dude wtf...i just wasted like 3-4 minutes of my life reading that...wtf


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (AZPsychobilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZPsychobilly* »_
The sweet nectar of the white trash gods!

i always associated miller lite and coors light to white trash in my area


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_ i always associated miller lite and coors light to white trash in my area 

you'll watch ur mouth about miller lite...you hear me? 
coors<natural light<everything else<Miller Lite


----------



## cra2y86 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Ddubb9965)*

CEL = check engine light


----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (cra2y86)*

It took me forever to figure out WTF=what the fc uk "FWIW" meant. so FWIW, it means, for what it's worth.









BTW=by the way, isn't there a faq=frequently asked questions with all of these?
double you tee eff=WTF, but it is sometimes funnier when completely written out.


_Modified by 0302 at 9:37 PM 7-7-2006_


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (0302)*

vw=volkswagen


----------



## FroOch (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

BBS- Baumgartner Brand Schiltach


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (FroOch)*

MAF - Mass Air Flow (sensor) 
CEL - Check Egine Light


----------



## xEazyVR6x (Jul 12, 2005)

c r u b = curb
f e n t s = fence
^sans spaces. vortex has an auto spelling fix on them but you may see them in pictures


_Modified by xEazyVR6x at 9:42 PM 7-7-2006_


----------



## AZPsychobilly (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: (xEazyVR6x)*

TOTABC=This One Time At Band Camp...
IWRFAL=I Would Rather Fu*k A Lemur (usually followed by "then have _____")
more to come as I remember them...


----------



## n0rdicalex (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (FroOch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FroOch* »_BBS- Baumgartner Brand Schiltach









nice.








PBR > ____


----------



## TRAP STAR (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: HELP WITH ABBREVIATIONS!!!! (95GLSProject)*








this is driving me crazy


----------



## AZPsychobilly (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: (n0rdicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n0rdicalex* »_nice.








PBR > ____

PBR > Schlitz
PBR = High Life
PBR > Hamm's
PBR > Natty
PBR > OE
PBR > most everything


----------



## AZPsychobilly (Dec 8, 2004)

AYBABTU=All Your Base Are Belong To Us


----------



## number9 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (brobsrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brobsrabbit* »_
ie = for example
someone doesn't know that? it's used in writing (ie: the english language?)

This is incorrect...ie, ie = that is. You like how i said "that is" three times in that partial sentence?








eg = for example


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## azclubjetta (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*

if this thread keeps generating posts, we'll run out of things to abbr. and everything will be represented by letters for words, IMHO. LOLROFL!!!!


----------



## Thunder7 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (azclubjetta)*

just figured this one out...AFAIK= As Far As I Know


----------



## FroOch (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (number9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *number9* »_
This is incorrect...ie, ie = that is. You like how i said "that is" three times in that partial sentence?








eg = for example









So is what you said. IE is short for _Id Est_. Its a Latin term abbrieviated which means "in other words" or "that is *to say*".


----------



## Kougaiji (Apr 8, 2006)

VTEC = Vehicle That is Equipped with Crap
DOHC = dual overhead cam
SOHC = single overhead cam


_Modified by Kougaiji at 3:53 AM 7-9-2006_


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (Kougaiji)*

SUYB=show us your boobs
suybsauc3


----------



## Rocc it (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (Ddubb9965)*

GTFOOMW = Get The Fu*k Out Of My Way
actually had a friend with this on the license plate of his hummer.
*Edit* - I pwn page 3!


----------



## AZPsychobilly (Dec 8, 2004)

now I own page 3 bishes!!!!
All your page 3 are belong to us!!!


_Modified by AZPsychobilly at 9:21 PM 7-9-2006_


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: HELP WITH ABBREVIATIONS!!!! (95GLSProject)*

finally a dictionary for the threads! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (AZPsychobilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ddubb9965* »_ODB=








OBD=


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (PrupleGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrupleGTI* »_









damn thats funny.


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (******)*









TTYBLLS


----------



## 95GLSProject (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Ddubb9965)*

amazing... i have a three page post lol... not bad for a newb... the abbreviations are quite popular... we could go all year on this... i love the obd one omg... lmao


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (95GLSProject)*

soccer would be so much better if i had that to look at instead of grizzly euro men.


----------



## AZPsychobilly (Dec 8, 2004)

BFTD-Back From The Dead


----------



## xturboneight (Oct 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

FSI = Fuel Stratified Injection 
TDI = Turbo Direct Injection, but i always say Turbo *Diesel* Injection
TSI = twin charged (super and turbo) engine that uses FSI
ASR = Anti-Slip Regulation (ie: traction control)
ESP = Electronic Stability Program


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (vision12)*

can anyone please tell me wut the hell GTG means? i been seein it all over the last couple weeks and im completely CLUELESS.......thanks -bildo


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (dj givv)*

get together...der


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Ddubb9965)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ddubb9965* »_








TTYBLLS

My lord!


----------



## Bruno52287 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (l3L4ZN)*

OBO?
nevermind...or best offer










_Modified by Bruno52287 at 3:08 AM 7-26-2006_


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (Bruno52287)*

piitb=put it in the butt


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (dj givv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj givv* »_can anyone please tell me wut the hell GTG means? i been seein it all over the last couple weeks and im completely CLUELESS.......thanks -bildo










GTG = Get together
GTI = Grand Touring Injection
GLI = Grand Luxury Injection
and here is where you can look up sh*t. http://www.stands4.com/index.asp


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (GTImeister)*

ktfo-knocked the phuck out


----------



## Mars Noble (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re:*

Cars:
AWD - All Wheel Drive
ESP - Electronic Stability Program
ASR - Anti-Slip Regulation
RSB - Rear Sway Bar
OEM - 
Original Equipment Manufacturer
GT4 References:
FE/RWD - Front Engine Rear Wheel Drive
FE/FWD - Front Engine Front Wheel Drive
ME/RWD - Mid-engine Rear Wheel Drive
RE/RWD - Rear Enginge Rear Wheel Drive
Cards:
WSOP - World Series of Poker
WPT - World Poker Tour
PPT - Professional Poker Tour
NLHE - No Limit Hold 'Em
BB - Big Blind
SNG - Sit-N-Go
UTG - Under the Gun
BTW, for the OG thread poster - WTG, but BWDIK?
BWDIK - Anyone know this one?


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Mars Noble)*

but what do i know?


----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Ddubb9965)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ddubb9965* »_








TTYBLLS

any one have the backside to ttyblls.....bttyblls?


----------

